# New big cage, but the bars are too far apart



## kaorii (Jan 4, 2008)

Somebody donated a HUGE ferret cage to my Psych teacher, who agreed to sell it to me if I could rig it so my babies can't get out. What could I use to cover the cage that won't obstruct airflow and won't poke or be chewed through?


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Hardware cloth is the best. It can be painted to match the colors of the cage bars as long as it's with a child safe product.
Check out this other thread for more information.
http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=7154.html


----------



## kaorii (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright, thank you very much!!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

No problem! Happy to help =).
Good luck with your project and post some pictures when you're done =)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

maybe some of us should add that the hardware cloth is brutal... be prepared to come out of it looking like you were attacked by a cat

first time handlers of hardware cloth will be scratched up & your fingers are gonna hurt... I don't say this to scare you away from using the stuff, because there is nothing better to use... I say it just as a warning. This is going to be a two person project & both of you will get scratched & poked.


The edges of the wire where you cut it is vicious. You will need to trim off the pokies as best you can. Some people sand those nubs off because they are like needles.

Get the 1/2 inch square cloth & a bunch of zip ties. You will need wire cutters also. I also suggest getting a bundle of those bread tie thingies. You can use those to hold the wire in place while you make adjustments before zipping a zip tie in place & wasting it when you need to make a slight adjustment.

good luck


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

For cutting hardware cloth I've found a non pokey way to do it. Lay the cloth down and staple it to a piece of scrap wood on both sides of where you want it cut, then use a jigsaw to cut through it and the wood underneath of it. While it's still stapled to the piece of wood use an electric sander on the edges (with a metal grinding pad). The wood holds it all in place and you don't have to use scissors to cut it, nor will you be cut up and scratched when your done. It's so simple this way, plus it sands the edges better and anything that stops me from bleeding has to be a genious idea!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

you know, i have never hd problems with scratchy hardware cloth. i just take a sturdy pair of diagonal cutting pliers and snip snip snip each tine away. one side of the dikes will have a close side so you can snip the wires and have almost no pokey nubby...


----------



## kaorii (Jan 4, 2008)

Just an update: My psychology class no longer has class rats. Scabbers died and I was elected to adopt Dobby.

So my teacher has no use for that ferret cage, but she refuses to sell it to me. She says the hardware cloth would be harmful (poking, chewing, etc.) to the rats. How can I convince her that it's safe?

Passion: That won't be anything new, lol. I have a little kitten who mistakes me for a scratching post.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Wait, so the teacher was already using it for rats and they didn't get out?
Isn't it fine then?

You could send her here, lots of people have photos of their cages with hardware cloth. I don't think they can even chew on it easily, isn't it pretty small openings?


----------



## kaorii (Jan 4, 2008)

No, both full-grown ratties could get out of it. It was just an empty cage sitting in the corner.

I've actually convinced my mom to let me buy my own, lol. Any recommendations?

And another random question that probably has an obvious answer. I'm testing out some paint colors in my room. Should I move all furry creatures out before doing so?


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Rats have very sensitive respiratory systems so best to keep them out of your room while you are painting and until you can't smell the paint anymore. Hopefully that would be long enough.


----------

